# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Mandola Hard Cases

## Em Tee

I recently picked up an archtop mandola with a scroll and cannot seem to find a hard case for it. I read through some old threads on the forums and folks repeatedly recommend cedar creek. I attempted to contact them on the subject to no avail. 

My mandola is the eastman 315 so I am not looking to break the bank on a case but do y'all have any suggestions on where I might find one?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

This has been a problem over the years. When I bought mine I made sure it had a case because there really aren't a whole lot of options. Siminoff used to sell one that wasn't real cheap. Does Eastman sell one? Have you contacted The Mandolin Store?

----------


## multidon

If you look on the pertinent listing on The Mandolin Store website, you will see that it includes a gig bag and they clearly state that a hard case for it s NOT available.

----------


## Em Tee

I purchased it from TMS and Don is correct, they do not carry a hardcase for this mandola. Which is what prompted me to create this post. Thanks!

----------


## William Smith

Collings makes one for an A style not sure of an F-style but I've heard hard to get and expensive! I'm in the same boat for my 24 Gibson Tenor Lute to Mandola convert.

----------


## JFDilmando

Cedar Creek will make a case for you.  BUT the starting price is quoted at $600

----------


## Pete Braccio

Just to confirm a couple of things: Neither Eastman or Weber will sell you a case. The best case I was able to find for my mandola was a soft case from Gruv Gear. Their Large Uke Gigblade will fit a mandola.

Pete

----------

Em Tee

----------


## BoxCarJoe

https://www.amazon.com/TMS-Aluminum-...words=gun+case

Someone in another thread suggested the gun case idea.
They come in a variety of sizes and proportions and the foam can be configured.
The link is just one I picked at random.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Elderly has a Gibson H4 case. It's not cheap.

Kangaroo Cases in Dallas appears to be a custom case manufacturer that has an instrument case in their gallery. You could send them a quote request. The case  that came with my mandola is similar to what they sell.

http://www.kangaroocases.com/

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Toycona

I use a tenor banjo case with some padding around the body.My Girouard mandola fits just fine.

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

I find it hard to imagine why Weber nor their case provider is willing to sell a mandola case. Surely Weber doesn't believe that some one will buy a mandola for no other reason than to get a case. Selling  mandola cases, given the demand or limited demand, depending upon your perspective, could be a revenue builder. And for the manufacturer of these cases, they could benefit from a sale of a build they are already manufacturing (minus the Weber logo). 
I was fortunate to find a Collings mandola case after posting a WTB ad in the Cafe classifieds for $250.00. This is a case I'm not likely to part with any time soon in light of how hard mandola cases are to come by.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It would appear that you have a chance of finding something to fit an A style mandola. It might rattle around a bit but you have almost zero chance of finding anything to fit an f style mandola. Seems like a business opportunity for someone. The problem is you won't find a whole lot of F styles without cases but there certainly are some.

----------


## multidon

I recently spoke to Weber about purchasing a replacement case. I was told yes, they will sell a case, even though they are not listed on the website. They are, understandably, concerned about having enough in stock for their new builds. It helps your “case” if you are a registered Weber owner. But if you are trying to buy a case for an instrument you bought from one of their competitors, I wouldn’t expect much sympathy.

----------


## Glassweb

> It would appear that you have a chance of finding something to fit an A style mandola. It might rattle around a bit but you have almost zero chance of finding anything to fit an f style mandola. Seems like a business opportunity for someone. The problem is you won't find a whole lot of F styles without cases but there certainly are some.


who knows... perhaps the guys at Northfield may someday produce an F-style mandola with a matching case...

----------


## Viola

> Just to confirm a couple of things: Neither Eastman or Weber will sell you a case. The best case I was able to find for my mandola was a soft case from Gruv Gear. Their Large Uke Gigblade will fit a mandola.


Agreed -- plenty of semi-rigid gig bags can be had if you venture into the ukulele world. I went with Fusion: https://www.fusion-bags.com/collecti...e-bass-ukulele
Does the job well, but is not a hard case.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Bob Clark

I'd also check our Access gigbags.  I don't know about their other levels, but I have a stage 3 ukulele bag for my piccolo mandolin and was surprised how adaptable it is.  It came with a movable neck pillow and a movable long narrow pad to go up, over the headstock.  This allows you to custom-fit it to the instrument.  It holds my piccolo mandolin securely in place and, as a somewhat rigid bag, offers reasonable protection for 'easy' use.  Perhaps they have similarly adaptable larger bags you could fit your instrument in.  

Let me know if you'd like some photos and I'll get them up.

Best wishes,

Bob

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Em Tee

I'm actually just thinking of making a case from scratch, but I will check out the semi rigid ukulele cases. I have a dog who likes to destroy things and a cat who thinks every thing in the house is a scratching post, so I'm fearful a gig bag might not be enough

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I keep think about the case thing. We haven't seen many folks over the years try and build a traditional style case. Generally when they do they are finished like nice wooden boxes. The stuff to build cases is readily available. It might be a neat project and in this case would solve a real issue. Let us know how this goes.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

> I'm actually just thinking of making a case from scratch, but I will check out the semi rigid ukulele cases. I have a dog who likes to destroy things and a cat who thinks every thing in the house is a scratching post, so I'm fearful a gig bag might not be enough


Once you have a pattern, set up an assembly line and make 50 of them. I'm reasonably certain you could easily sell 49 of them while making Cafe Members happy.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Whitethorn

Check out Pegasus Cases, out of Scotland. Their fiberglass products are pricy - probably WAY more than you've thought of spending! - but would certainly do the trick. I'm considering getting one that would fit each/any of my larger zouk-type instruments if l wanted to take it somewhere by plane.

----------


## Em Tee

> Check out Pegasus Cases, out of Scotland. Their fiberglass products are pricy - probably WAY more than you've thought of spending! - but would certainly do the trick. I'm considering getting one that would fit each/any of my larger zouk-type instruments if l wanted to take it somewhere by plane.


It's an f-style.

----------


## Whitethorn

They make those.

----------


## Pete Braccio

When talking to Tony Pires about a mandola Tone Gard, he told me that there are no "standard" size mandolas. Each person/manufacture builds them slightly different. Some are constructed using the template of the H4, some are up-sized mandolins, and others are none of the above. Some are 15.5" scales, some are 16", and some are 17". They have the neck join the body at the 12th, 14th, 15th, etc. fret

That may be a reason that there are no mandola cases on the market. It would be a nightmare trying to make sure that "most" mandolas would fit the case.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> When talking to Tony Pires about a mandola Tone Gard, he told me that there are no "standard" size mandolas. Each person/manufacture builds them slightly different. Some are constructed using the template of the H4, some are up-sized mandolins, and others are none of the above. Some are 15.5" scales, some are 16", and some are 17". They have the neck join the body at the 12th, 14th, 15th, etc. fret
> 
> That may be a reason that there are no mandola cases on the market. It would be a nightmare trying to make sure that "most" mandolas would fit the case.


I assumed wrongly that they were all based on the Gibson. That is a real problem.

Sounds like a chance for someone to build a rectangular case with movable pads.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## bratsche

> When talking to Tony Pires about a mandola Tone Gard, he told me that there are no "standard" size mandolas. Each person/manufacture builds them slightly different. Some are constructed using the template of the H4, some are up-sized mandolins, and others are none of the above. Some are 15.5" scales, some are 16", and some are 17". They have the neck join the body at the 12th, 14th, 15th, etc. fret
> 
> That may be a reason that there are no mandola cases on the market. It would be a nightmare trying to make sure that "most" mandolas would fit the case.


Pretty much the same scenario exists with violas.  There's no shortage of viola cases, however.  They've managed to accommodate differences in instrument sizes and individuality by making adjustable cases.  Just produce a large-enough basic rectangular or triangular plywood (or other material) case shell, install a simple movable neck brace that screws into position, and maybe some velcro-attached padded parts in addition.  Not anything close to rocket science.  I've been rather surprised there's no mandola equivalents.  Definitely an entrepreneurial opportunity for someone.

bratsche

----------


## Freddyfingers

I just ordered a mda315 from the mandolin store, with k and k installed.  I asked the same question, and they simply replied no case.   Being naive, I wondered how the mda815 was shipped and did it have a case.  Are they that different in size?  I am assuming that since no one here suggested it, that they are different.  Either way, I am eagerly awaiting the Mandola, and will look into making a case out of something.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Are they that different in size?


Yes

----------


## Explorer

> I just ordered a *mda315* from the mandolin store, with k and k installed.  I asked the same question, and they simply replied no case.   Being naive, I wondered how the *mda815* was shipped and did it have a case.  *Are they that different in size?*  I am assuming that since no one here suggested it, that they are different.  Either way, I am eagerly awaiting the Mandola, and will look into making a case out of something.





> *Yes*


That's really weird. My previous *MDA815 mandola was 29" long*, and the new *MDA315 is supposedly 29" long*, yet that photo from Mike has the two mandolas with not just different outer dimensions, but even radically different scale lengths.

Which of the two Eastman pages for the two different mandola models is wrong?

https://www.eastmanguitars.com/mda315_new 

https://www.eastmanguitars.com/mda815

Or, *is that actually a photo of an Eastman mandola next to an Eastman mandolin?* Because that's the size difference between that pair normally.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That's my Gibson F5G mandolin and my Korean made no name F style Mandola that I suspect was probably based on the Siminoff kit.

----------


## Explorer

Ah. Since Freddyfingers was specifically asking if there is a size difference between the two different Eastman mandolas (MDA815 and MDA315), and not between a mandolin and a mandola, I was surprised to see your picture in answer to that specific question.

Thanks for the clarification!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Ah. Since Freddyfingers was specifically asking if there is a size difference between the two different Eastman mandolas (MDA815 and MDA315), and not between a mandolin and a mandola, I was surprised to see your picture in answer to that specific question.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification!


That's what happens when I misunderstand the question. Moving too fast. Sorry.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

By the way, anyone considering trying on the Kala U-Bass hard cases it's about 2 inches too narrow. I thought I had an answer to the OP's question. It's close but not close enough. Might fit a narrower A style though. I am now looking at my Telecaster case and wondering how hard it would be to cut one down.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## testore

I am having some very fine cases made to fit the H2 style mandola. They will start production soon. I’m not sure when they will be available exactly yet but they are coming. They will be priced under $300 shipped. Arch top 5 ply plywood construction, Black cordura cover, green crushed velvet interior , leather handle. Send me a PM for details.

----------

Ken, 

William Smith

----------


## A 4

PM sent - this would be a great service to those of us without cases!

----------


## William Smith

Yes a GREAT service for sure.

----------


## Castrinato

> I am having some very fine cases made to fit the H2 style mandola. They will start production soon. I’m not sure when they will be available exactly yet but they are coming. They will be priced under $300 shipped. Arch top 5 ply plywood construction, Black cordura cover, green crushed velvet interior , leather handle. Send me a PM for details.


Bump, 
I am very curious in one of these f style mandola hard shell cases. Apologies but I’m having difficulties locating the private message function. Please let me know how to get in contact. Thank you.

----------


## luthierseye

> I use a tenor banjo case with some padding around the body.My Girouard mandola fits just fine.


Another fan of tenor banjo cases for oms

----------


## Anglocelt

Here is a hard foam case from Thomann in Germany, Mandola case #346548. It fits my Girouard mandola pretty well and is the only mandola case I could locate in the EU/ UK. I paid 80 Euros plus 8 Euros for rapid shipping to the UK. That was shortly before Brexit so the shipping costs + duty are likely to be higher now.

----------


## Ray(T)

> Here is a hard foam case from Thomann in Germany, Mandola case #346548. It fits my Girouard mandola pretty well and is the only mandola case I could locate in the EU/ UK. I paid 80 Euros plus 8 Euros for rapid shipping to the UK. That was shortly before Brexit so the shipping costs + duty are likely to be higher now.


Since brexit, Thoman have reduced their prices (i.e. removed the VAT) and this is now collected by the shipping company who, it seems, think of a number and bill you for it. After paying this, they hang around for a couple of weeks before delivering the item.

The good news is that, if your bill comes to less than £135, Thoman will charge you the VAT, ship the goods and they should be delivered with no further charge - check out Thoman’s shipping policy.

----------


## journeybear

> Apologies but Im having difficulties locating the private message function. Please let me know how to get in contact. Thank you.


First, welcome to the Café! 

It's been a month, so maybe you've figured this out already. To send a PM, it's easier than you think. Just click on the user name and go to their profile. Right under the profile picture is the option, "Send a private message." And proceed.  :Wink:

----------


## mrmando

> It's been a month, so maybe you've figured this out already. To send a PM, it's easier than you think. Just click on the user name and go to their profile. Right under the profile picture is the option, "Send a private message." And proceed.


Except that Gary has private messaging turned off in his profile. 

It is not really cool to post users' contact info without their permission, but if you click "home page" in Gary's profile you'll get his blog. It hasn't been updated in 13 years and has no contact info, but it will give you the facts you need to find a way to reach him by Googling.

----------

journeybear

----------


## mrmando

Anyhow, I checked with Gary myself and he said he hadn't heard back on his case project and would follow up on it.

----------


## RFluke

If you're searching for a tenor banjo case and you have a wider headstock, make sure to check that appropriate measurement as well.

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

> Collings makes one for an A style not sure of an F-style but I've heard hard to get and expensive! I'm in the same boat for my 24 Gibson Tenor Lute to Mandola convert.


yes, Very hard to get!

----------


## Charles E.

Collings A style mandola case in the classifieds...

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/178256#178256

NFI

----------


## allenhopkins

> I keep think about the case thing. We haven't seen many folks over the years try and build a traditional style case. Generally when they do they are finished like nice wooden boxes. The stuff to build cases is readily available. It might be a neat project and in this case would solve a real issue. Let us know how this goes.


I have only the crudest of carpentry skills, but over the years I've built "coffin" cases for a Washburn bowl-back mandola, a National Triolian mandolin, a bowed psaltery, and a Polk-A-Lay-Lee (which is four feet long, with a serpentine neck).

They are sturdy enough, but butt-ugly and heavy as hell.  They're painted white, to reflect radiant heat.  The mandola case has vinyl stick-on lettering saying "Fragile musical instrument," which I stuck on before consigning it to the luggage bin of a United flight to Phoenix.  Came through unscathed, whaddaya think about _that?_

If you really want a protective case for an instrument -- and are not all that concerned about appearance -- a close-fitting, straight-sided box, with sufficient foam padding (unlined) -- and readily obtainable hinges, handles and latches, is not that difficult to make.  Just be prepared for a certain level of disdain and ridicule when you take the instrument out in public.  

There are instruments (_e.g.,_ the Polk-A-Lay-Lee) that you will never find commercially-available cases for.  Wouldn't put a mandola in that category.  Eastman F-model mandolas used to come in a rectangular viola-style cloth-covered case, with the padding cut out to fit them -- and a blanket over the instrument inside!  It would be possible, I'd guess, to find a properly-sized violin-family rectangular case, pull out the lining and re-cut the padding, then re-attach the lining as best as possible.

In case anyone's interested, I'm _not_ gonna try making any more plywood cases.  Too old and not proud enough of my work to date.

----------


## peter.coombe

I used to use Presto cases for mandola cases, but they have closed down.  Since then I have searched high and low for a mandola case, but no luck.  So I have had to bite the bullet and increase prices and sent measurements to Cedar Creek.  Excellent mandola case that fits perfectly but costs and arm and a leg once exchange rate and shipping costs are factored in.

Here it is

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

> Collings A style mandola case in the classifieds...
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/178256#178256
> 
> NFI


It's back again

----------


## Jim Garber

> Collings A style mandola case in the classifieds...
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/178256#178256
> 
> NFI






> It's back again


For your convenience, here's a link to the *Collings mandola case ad*.
--------------------
I find it very odd that Eastman makes and sells mandolas but won't sell a case. Many years ago they had an excellent rep who posted on here and would answer questions. He even came through with importing those nice Eastman bowlback cases to the US. I don't think they want to bother with this any more. I know it was mentioned in the beginning of this thread but has anyone contacted Eastman either directly or through their larger dealers about their hardshell mandola cases?

----------


## Kenny

Here are a couple links to one manufacturer of cases that may be suitable for much less than the cost of a Calton case. 
https://www.equipmentcases.com/produ...ng-long-cases/

This one might work and its $235 with foam padding (that youll need to customize).
https://www.equipmentcases.com/produ...w14-50x-d6-00/

----------


## Glassweb

I bought a padded, tenor banjo gig bag (Deering) from Banjo Ben that is a great alternative to lugging my mandola (Kimble 2 point) around in its super-protective yet super-heavy Calton hardshell case. The gig bag offers minimal protection from catastrophe, but for basic protection from the elements and occasional bumps and bangs it's perfect for my needs. Inexpensive too!

----------

